

My journey though open-source and fun JSON tricks - joshbuddy
http://engineering.gomiso.com/2012/02/27/my-journey-though-open-source-and-fun-json-tricks/

======
BenjaminCoe
Great summary of A: how open source is very important to differentiating
yourself during an interview and, B: why I myself love working on open source
projects.

